# 1/700 IJN Akagi



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just finished this old tool Hasegawa 1/700 Akagi. 
















I added railings and aircraft propellers from Gold Medal Models, but that's about the extent of the after market parts on it. 
























Still a pretty nice kit, and looks great with the Kaga, which I finished a while back:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

See, their big mistake was painting the big red bulls-eye on the deck.


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Nice!

George


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautifully done Paul. I love it.....Cheers Mark


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks! I appreciate the kind words very much!

Paul


----------

